# Paul Newman Dies at 83



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I was so sad to hear this news today. Not only was he one of our all time great entertainers, he gave so much in his personal life to charitable causes.

"(Butch): Then you jump first. 
(Sundance): No, I said. 
(Butch): What's the matter with you? 
(Sundance): I can't swim. 
(Butch): Why you crazy bastard, the fall will probably kill you."

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20080927/122253216000.html


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

he was a great guy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

watching the spliced interviews on Larry King now.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I have adored Paul Newman for years. One thing you can say is that guy really _*lived*_ his life, and Good God... What a man. Damn, I say. Damn.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

He just never seemed that old to me. Sad to hear about his death, but I thought he was sick so maybe this was a good thing. That is one of my favorite parts of that movie kellie. SSSHHHHHIIIIIIITTTTTTT!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I always think of him in "The Color of Money"... Sad to see him go....


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Who can forget 'Slapshot'!:voorhees:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I found out on Saturday night when I was at Pokeno. I did read in the papers that he had cancer. I have been reading all the articles regarding his life, family, movies and, of course, his charity causes. It's funny that MotelSixx brough up "Slapshot" because not too many articles bring that movie up when they discuss his career. They only reported on his oscar performances. I loved him in that movie. I also love Disney's, Cars, when he did the voice of Doc. What a great human being.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Fangs said:


> I always think of him in "The Color of Money"... Sad to see him go....


X2 as well as in the prequel "The Hustler" co-staring with Jackie Gleason.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

My soon-to-be stepson is a hemophiliac. This past Summer he went to Paul Newman's 'Hole in the Wall' camp. The man did great things and will be sorely missed!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I just thought he was a good everything....a good actor, a good man. I'm sad that he is gone and sorry no one like him is here to take his place. When I heard he passed on I wasn't surprised just very sorry and sad.*


----------

